# appetite surppressors



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

does any one no any good appetite surppressors?

iv got a friend who wants to lose weight she's try'd t3,t5,ephridrine.

she has a good diet trains very hard but she's constantly asking me if i no any other appetite surpressors so i said id ask on here any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

oxys killed my appetite stone dead but i wouldent suggest she use them lol,

ephs are known to suppress appetite and give you energy whilst dieting what dose was she on?


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

vetran said:


> *oxys killed my appetite stone dead but i wouldent suggest she use them lol,*
> 
> ephs are known to suppress appetite and give you energy whilst dieting what dose was she on?[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

dbol kills my appetite, finding it well hard to eat lol.. cant wait for 4 weeks to be up haha...


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

t5s one in the morning and one before the gym....killed my girlfriends appetite but she didnt feel right on them, eph cafeine aspirin thats basically whats in them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if she has tried Eph/T5 and T3 and is still fat then she needs to eat less and do more cardio....


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if she has tried Eph/T5 and T3 and is still fat then she needs to eat less and do more cardio....


trust me shes far from being fat she's a addicted to training and prob does more cardio then any one iv ever none lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Do's she drink coffee..?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

shadow23 said:


> trust me shes far from being fat she's a addicted to training and prob does more cardio then any one iv ever none lol


This would suggest some kind of eating disorder then!


----------

